# New sewing machine cover



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

And matching eyeglass case!

These coordinate with the rest of my sewing machine covers.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

so pretty. Which machine gets to wear this?


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

way too cute


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I want one like that. :Bawling::sob:


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

As always , just beautiful.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! This one is for my Bernina 430.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the colors, love the rick rack, love the blanket stitching, love the rosettes, love, love love it!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice! My poor machines just have plain ones, now I feel guilty!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW....
LOVE...LUV...LOVE THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I think my machines need a cover made by you, CJ. If they're lucky, they get a dust cloth thrown over the top!


----------

